# How long does it take to be approved as a Driver



## CTV (Dec 9, 2014)

So I met with my mentor the other day & he said I should be good to go, but how long does it usually take after that to get approved?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

did you get any kind of email from Lyft?
that is the next step... they will either accept you, deny you, or wait list you (aka deny)


----------



## CTV (Dec 9, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> did you get any kind of email from Lyft?
> that is the next step... they will either accept you, deny you, or wait list you (aka deny)


I got the email that says I was approved for the welcome ride. Then I met with the mentor & now waiting. Im wondering how long I have to wait? Few days, a week etc


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

after the mentor ride you should be getting another email from Lyft...

it is my understanding they do the driving background check before the mentor ride and the criminal background check after the mentor ride goes well.

Email?..Very soon, within a few days of the mentor ride.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Turn the app for Lyft on, look under profile see if your mugshot and picture of your vehicle is there. If you turn on the drive mode and a message comes up you have not been approved yet, there we go. Also remember if all looks good slide the back to off so you don't get calls unless your ready.


----------

